# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Video interesante sobre La Manga en 2008. El escarabajo verde.

## NoRegistrado

http://www.rtve.es/television/200810...ra-2008/186753

Como digo, video interesante, elaborado por una persona de la zona emigrante en Barcelona. Es del 2008, pero toca todos los palos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

nando (17-ago-2014),Varanya (07-jun-2014)

----------

